# do you Prep ?



## frodo (Jul 10, 2015)

few years back, we were caught without electricity or food for 2 weeks

in the aftermath of a hurricane,   never again, 


I am not a crazy end of the world, set booby traps in my yard prepper.

I figure I need a months wortth of food, water, fuel, power,

in case  mother nature gets all pissey again.

I was storeing water, rotating it,,and quickly got tired of that.

being a plumber, I come across old watr heater every day.

so i decided to use the old tanks for storage.

if you connect the tanks together, the water will circulate thru each tank

leaving you with a supply of fresh water at all times


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2015)

I like it and once you have filled them once they don't cost much.
Years ago I watched some safety officer from one of the cities up here talking about earthquakes and I liked one of his suggestions. For those people that have those big chest type deep freezers, fill the bottom with plastic bottle of water, so you never lose food down there and when the power goes out the ice will keep the food for a longer time and then you do have a supply of water for some days.


----------



## frodo (Jul 11, 2015)

excellent suggestion.   sale on right now

http://beprepared.com/food-storage/mres.html?beba=1-1


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2015)

I do a little. I have food and water.

I also have a well I can get water from. 

I have rifles and the know how to hunt and get my own food?


----------



## frodo (Jul 11, 2015)

Chris said:


> I do a little. I have food and water.
> 
> I also have a well I can get water from.
> 
> I have rifles and the know how to hunt and get my own food?



can you get water if you lose power?  http://flojak.com/?utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Hand_Well_Pump_JF

my biggest struggle is learning the wild edible plants 

and I worry about "hunting"
this is what i think,  If something happens and the food sources are cut off.
it will be a matter of 2 mths before wildlife is wiped out to a point where you will not find it. so hunting is going to be out.
[how many people live in your area?  all hunting at the same time]

best thing you can do is raise chickens, goats, whatever
and get a garden going
you will need a garden


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2015)

You will be raped and pillaged by those with no garden. Face it we are all doomed if it gets that bad.

I could power my well pump for a few weeks to a month with no problems. After that I better figure it out.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Chris said:


> I could power my well pump for a few weeks to a month with no problems. After that I better figure it out.



Get a solar panel and an auxiliary electric motor to power the pump.


----------



## frodo (Jul 12, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Get a solar panel and an auxiliary electric motor to power the pump.



the link for flojak i posted is a 2 pump system in the same caseing

one is the normal electric the other is a hand pump

or,  just a hand pump you can add to your existing system

solar is probably ok for california, but where i am, to many trees
I am not prepared to clear cut for solor


my "HOOD"

http://screencast.com/t/BEtfhBWsLqY


----------



## buffalo (Jul 13, 2015)

I've thought about the water tank deal , but with one or two 275 gallon totes plumbed in instead. I'd like to have a food pantry in the basement with canned stuff that lasts a long time. Maybe all in all a 4 month window of food and water. If **** hit the fan someday , one of the most valuable commodities would be anti biotics.  They don't have a long shelf life though and making them seems to require equipment and expertise beyond the average person. They are easily purchased and cheap online as "research chemicals" , not for human use......just a loophole. 

I'm a big believer that this will play out someday , and already has in the distant forgotten past. Just maybe not in my lifetime. The question is the cause. A mega natural disaster and even if your prepped , forget about it , it will be chance on who survives . Aone on a smaller scale that just disrupts society enough for total chaos and anarchy ,then maybe. That's where guns come in handy.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 15, 2015)

> and I worry about "hunting"
> this is what i think, If something happens and the food sources are cut off.
> it will be a matter of 2 mths before wildlife is wiped out to a point where you will not find it. so hunting is going to be out.
> [how many people live in your area? all hunting at the same time]



Yeah, but now you're talking about a big (mega) disaster, not something local that will be over in a few weeks. the difference between being prepared and being a doomsday prepper.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't want to live after doomsday.


----------



## frodo (Jul 16, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Yeah, but now you're talking about a big (mega) disaster, not something local that will be over in a few weeks. the difference between being prepared and being a doomsday prepper.




thats true,  i did slid down that slope, for short term meat

I have a heard of 9 deer I keep fat and happy with corn


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 16, 2015)

Freeze-dried backpacker food ( like Mountain House) is a good standby. I have had 20 yr old scrambled eggs from one of those packages.


----------

